# European Cruise/Imola GP



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

APR 
14 - 23 European Cruise/Imola GP

Is this event still planned? Whos organising it..

Thanks in advance.. ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

It most certainly is still on [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

BigJon is organising it. So far IIRC, 5 TT's and a BMW M5 are making the trip (including myself)

Most of the trip is already booked i.e the Chunnel & GP Tickets, although this was only concluded in the last couple of weeks, so i'm sure there are still places. Jon is organising the hotels this week.

Hope you can make it ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

John booked all the hotels in the last couple of days.

I guess if anyone else want's to join in then they would have to make all the bookings etc themselves including the GP etc but you could clarify that with John.

I also would need to know for the special trip around Ingolstadt that we have planned. ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Paul, don't tell everyone about Ingolstadt [smiley=speechless.gif], its a secret ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can I just add  nerr, nerr, nerr, nerr


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thats better  ;D


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for info - Have spoke to John now and the details will be with me soon.

Looks like a very good trip. will be booking all hotels etc at weekends - so provided there are no major probs then Ill be joining you....

Thanks again..


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Back to the top, in case there are any others who fancy this trip ;D  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just want to say a huge thank you to BigJon for organising such an awesome trip ;D ;D ;D

Everything went according to clockwork (well almost for me) and having covered 2700 miles of amazing roads/scenery, the spectacle of watching the San Marino GP from a superb vantage point & some excellent visits along the way, this was most defo the best trip i've ever had the pleasure to attend.

Also a huge thanks to Scotty for arranging the Audi visit. Blew me away, actually seeing the production lines that mine & everyone elses TT's would have gone down at some point in the past. Excellent company & plenty of giggles along the way.

Only minor downer is that my car seems to have suffered a little worse than most & is now back at the dealers for the next couple of weeks to be fixed.

My route home was slightly different, so countries visited were France, Belgium, Germany, Austria, Italy & Switzerland. All i can say is WOW.

Thanks again to everyone who came & to Jon & Scotty for the organising.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The big fella pulled off a superb trip. ;D
All the hotels, routes, maps, etc took a hell of a lot of work and it is/was much appreciated.

I've just downloaded 851 photos (1.2Gb!!)  so it will take a while to sort them out and that's without the three hours of video. I guess this is what happens if you say to your passenger take pictures when ever you want.

Many thanks John and also to Audi (who I'll pass the thanks on from everyone).

p.s. Here's just one picture of the view from my hotel in Monaco!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Many, many thanks to Big John for arranging such a superb trip, to Scotty for the Audi visit, to John, Sue and Steve in particular for letting me play the 'rear gunner', and to everyone for making it such a fantastic time.

BTW, the EBG washes up a treat, and is currently on the washing line, pegged up by his ears!! (Don't tell Kate!) He may become a permanent fixture, stuck between the hoops and the wind shield. ;D

Oh, but the roads in Hampshire are so straight and flat. Bring back the twisties!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

I echo everything that has been said already about the trip. Â A huge thank you to John for all the organisation, and the wonderful small touches such as the EBG!

I really enjoyed meeting everyone and appreciated the forebearance of allowing a rogue, noisy M5 in amongst those beautiful TTs!

Top three for me was seeing the 95% automated new A3 production line (thanks, Paul); the grand prix (of course) and the drive north from Monte Carlo on the famous Col du Turini rally stage. Â

It's hard to image this trip ever being topped - so again, John, thank you!

Steve


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

Just wanted to say thank you, thank you, thank you, to Big Jon and Sue for the routes plans and the idea. Scotty for the trip round Audi and everyone else for making it such a fantastic trip!

I did start writing a day by day blow of events but I couldn't really explain why driving all day was as pleasurable as it was. So all I can say is thank you. Brought the TT smile back to my face.

Pleasure is definitely not a straight road ;-)

Clokey and Zozza

P.S. Similar situation to Scotty on the photo front so we'll see what we can do


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeh and again THANK YOU TO JOHN AND SUE :-*

Also big up meeting everyone 8)
We looked cool dudes and dudettes ;D

Still here
K&Hxx


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

WHERES ALL THE PICTURES


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well out of all 800 odd pictures I've obviously had to do some dramatic editing but here's a few to give you a flavour of the trip. It unfortunate but no photos will ever capture the scenary we enjoyed especially in the mountains.

The selected photos are here

This was the basic itinary.

Monday - Leave UK and drive to Stuttgart

Tuesday - Porsche Museam and drive to Ingolstadt

Wednesday - Most of the day at Audi Factory and Museum then drive to Innsbruck

Thursday - Through Austria and onto Bologna

Friday - Maranello Visit

Saturday - San Marino G.P. Qualifying

Sunday - San Marino G.P.

Monday - Drive out of Italy to Monte Carlo

Tuesday - Spend 6 hours in the French Alps and another 6 getting to near Dijon

Wednesday - Near Dijon to Vimy War Memorial then home.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

A truly legendary looking trip - wish we could have come.


----------

